# What to look for when buying an R33 GT-S?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi from the UK.

I'm currently thinking about replacing my pocket rocket, Citroen Saxo VTR - no, you've probably never heard of them, but I've scared the hell outta a USAF colleague - obviously corners at 80 (thats MPH, not Kph ) arn't something you americans are used too! . But I fancy something a bit different.

What are the sort of things/problems I should look for in a used GT-S? They've never been officially sold in the UK (only the R34 GT-R is), so it will have made the trip from Japan.

Cheers for any help

Ian.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

Also, can I pass on my sympathy with regards to your anally retentive laws regarding cars. I mean, how can a country who won't sign up to the Kyoto agreement be so anal about a car!?!

As it is, in the UK we can get away with just about anything


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you'll have to wait a bit longer to get a response because as you said it... not a lot of us own R33's, 34's, 32's...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

Not a problem.. I only stumbled across the forum by accident and thought it was as good an chance as any to find out.

A GT-R is (unsurprisingly) out of my price range, both to buy and insure. I wonder if you have to pay the same huge premiums we do!

The other alternative for a laugh I guess is ship my Saxo over when I visit N.Y in the summer.. I'm sure it'd turn a few heads!


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Check here http://www.skylinegts.co.uk/

Cheers

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

Great, thanks!


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

IanB said:


> *Also, can I pass on my sympathy with regards to your anally retentive laws regarding cars. I mean, how can a country who won't sign up to the Kyoto agreement be so anal about a car!?!
> 
> As it is, in the UK we can get away with just about anything  *


IMO, regardless of emissions requirements, allowing RHD cars on a LHD road system is not a bright idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

It just requires a bit more thought when overtaking thats all (from a reverse veiwpoint). Anyway, as I understand it, on a motor.. sorry, freeway, you can pass traffic on both the left and right sides?

I've decided for the sake of others not to drive when I visit the states.. turning right at a red light??? 50mph speed limits??? I mean, whats that about???? 

Although you'll can't find many importers over here willing to import things like the Eclipse, although many US forces personnel continue to "drive" their LHD cars in the UK.


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

It's also tough when you are in 4 way intersection and you want to turn left in RHD car you view is obscured.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

There are heaps of 'lines here in West Oz (as Im sure others have pointed out before) and people tend to have more problems when they import privately rather than going through a reputable dealer/importer.

I've heard of quite a few privately imported engines/turbos going bang shortly after arriving, you need someone trustworthy and experienced to do the buying in japan.

HICAS problems can be a real pain sometimes and takes someone with the right knowledge to fix and can take a long time to pin down the exact problem.

Winding back the odometer is common so you can't always believe the low mileage figures quoted.

My R33 came off the boat with racing harnesses still attached which was a real worry, I thought it might have been abused and/or worn out but I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

yeah, I've heard about Oz - My sister-in-law is from Sydney! 

Condolences for not (legally) being allowed NOS on your cars


----------

